# Advice on buying a boat



## dvigs16 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey guys Im in a real debate on what kind of boat I should buy and am looking for any advice from experience or just opinion. Im looking for a boat that I can fish off of in lsc, scr and lake huron, looking for an outboard that can idle low enough to troll (somewhere around 50-100)....but also a boat that I can take the wife out on for afternoon swims etc etc. Im at the point where wife agrees we need a boat but doesnt want a straight out Lund fishing boat (like i want) so im looking at some other options, that can keep us both happy...(happy wife is a happy life lol). Just a couple questions I guess, first off these Tahoe bowrider "fish and ski" boats http://images02.olx.ca/ui/3/73/20/50267320_1.jpg 
that I see out there that are basically sport boats with a trolling motor on the front and live wells can they actually be fished off comfortably??? Should I be looking for Aluminum or fibreglass? and is there any specific engine you would suggest? Any other info would be greatly appreciated, just looking for some opinions and experiences so I get the best bang for my buck! Thanks alot.


----------



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

Anything with a split windsheild with a walk through. I have a Lund fisherman with a kicker on the back and a bow mount trolling moter. Seats can be moved to different locations easily. IMO this is an excellent fishing boat and a good boat for overall boating. If you will be doing a lot of trolling I highly reccomend a kicker, this will keep the hours off the big moter and allow you to go slower.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

A multipurpose boat sometimes called a Fish and Ski solved the same problem for me. It has a walk through windshield with bow seats for the Mrs. and the Dog. I fish out of the back while the Mrs. relaxes, suns, reads, etc up front. While mine has a 40 horse motor which is plenty for my fishing, the Boat is rated for an 80 and the Mrs would prefer a bit more zip when simply running around the water. I think a 75 would be just about perfect. I got mine used. It is a 16' aluminum which suits my needs. Easy to trailer. Easy to launch and load solo. Not too much to clean. Enough room to fish and/or relax. A 55# thrust trolling motor moves it just fine.

For your consideration and review.


----------



## Sin_X (Mar 3, 2004)

I have a 17.5ft SmokerCraft fish and ski, it's allum. with a mid-V which allows me to draft less water, there is a pedestal seat in the front with a live well and large storage bin, built in tackle boxes, rod lockers etc. The 90hp merc pushes the boat along at 48mph or trolls to 1.8mph (a kicker would be nice to have) I can pull two tubers or a skier without any problems. I've had this boat for 20 years and still love it. It does everything good to OK.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

I would take a look at a Lund Fisherman, it is a great family / fishing boat. Depending on your price range, you might also take a look at the Ranger Reata or Lund Tyee GL. Both are great fish and ski boat's that I would bet your wife would like. I have the Lund Tyee GL and my whole family love's it. If you plan on trolling for walleye, you will probably want a kicker.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

If you want to troll at all, the boat in that picture is not the way to go. IMHO, it is way easier and better to get a fishing boat. It can easily be rigged for dual purposes. A good track system takes my fishing boat from having downriggers and a dozen rod holders to stripped bare for skiing and swimming in about 5 minutes.


----------



## guito13 (Nov 30, 2004)

Recently picked up a fish & ski as well 
(http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=339415)

Had a trolling motor installed on front and took her out on her maiden voyage last weekend. Caught some fish and took a nice ride up & down the river


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Mosy important question first. How much are you willing to spend?


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Another vote for a fish-ski type of boat. I have a Lund Pro-Sport, and have used it for tubing, swimming and of course fishing. I installed a track system and can set 6 rods for salmon, walleye or muskie trolling. It has a kicker on the back and a bow mount electric up front. The only thing I would like to have is a small swim platform/step. I have seen them installed on many Lunds, so I know they are available. Makes climbing in the boat a little easier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dvigs16 (Jul 12, 2010)

I am looking to troll quite a bit....boat in the picture was just an example vs the regular Lund fishing style. I would be willing to get a boat similar to the pic and install a kicker obviously but getting a boat with a 50-75 so I could use it to troll would be ideal for me I think.......in terms of price range it really depends if I can find a really good used boat thats a good price.........or if I cant id be looking 18-25 new obviously depending on the style, features etc etc.....Id love to spend under 20 for a new boat or even 6-10 on a nice used boat...my big issue with buying a new boat is getting sick of it after 5 years and wanting something new and the boat losing tons of value over the 5 years.....so Id say im leaning towards the 8-12 range for a used boat, but if I cant find that ideal boat used Id be willing to put out the cash and get soemthing new for around 18. All depends thats why Im asking for everyones opinion before doing something I regret in the end.


----------



## So-hooked (Jun 16, 2009)

Ive had both aluminum and fiberglass. Fiberglass is heavier and can take the waves A LOT better. But, its a lot more maintenance. I would not get anything smaller that an 18 either. I had a 16 (aluminum) and on a busy day, it was almost impossible to cross LSC on plane.

Go for an electric trolling motor. I have a 55lb mounted on my outdrive (21 fiberglass boat), and I can do 2mph. And if I need to go faster, I just use my gas motor. I mostly troll for walleye, so it works perfect for us. I would go with an outboard also. Ive never had trouble with my outdrive, but once I winterize it, Im done for the year.

You should be able to get a killer deal on a used boat. Especially on a bigger one cause ppl cant afford the gas. My buddy sold a real nice 21 sea ray for 5gs.

And for god sakes dont buy a new one if your not sure! You can get a couple year old one for a lot cheaper.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> Im looking for a boat that I can fish off of in lsc, scr and lake huron, looking for an outboard that can idle low enough to troll (somewhere around 50-100)....but also a boat that I can take the wife out on for afternoon swims etc etc.


I have become convinced, big water means glass. The difference in ride quality is unbelieveable. I will never buy another two stroke outboard either.
I think the ultimate sub 20' fish/ski boat is a Ranger Reata 1850vs with a Yammi F150. (A close cousin of the boat in my avatar, but mine is the more just fish 1860vs)
http://www.rangerboats.com/flash/floorplan.cfm?mid=5785&gid=32
Champion, Triton, Skeeter and Lund and others also make some really nice fish/ski boats. Stratos makes a good boat, much better than the Nitro, and at a good price point. Look at this one as an example:

http://www.stratosboats.com/modelIntro.cfm?mid=5562


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 22, 2000)

"a boat that I can fish off of in lsc, scr and lake huron"

I think the boat in your picture is too small for these waters. I've owned and/or run and fished boats on these waters from Lk. Huron to Det. Riv. The sizes have ranged from 13' to 37'. Presently I have a 19' Aquasport CC w/90 hp. Wife doesn't like it too much, but the kids love tubing and skiing on it. And it suits me fine for fishing.

Ideally, I would recommend a 23' boat for good confidence in all weather on LSC, SCR, and Huron. Any smaller and you, and especially your wife, are going to be questioning at times what the heck you're doing out there, or not going at all due to weather or boat traffic. I've owned a 21' and a 23', both walkaround cuddies, and they seemed like comfortable family boats. Although the cabins were useless. If I did it again, I'd get open skiffs, or walkarounds that size.

I don't care for open bows on these waters at all. I think they should be reserved for inland lakes. Not trying to start a flame war. Just my preference. Other opinions may differ, and your mileage may vary.

Your preference for an 18' should probably be the minimum, and keeping in mind, there will be days 18' won't be big enough for the wife to feel comfortable.

Lots of late model boats out there that have already taken that new boat depreciation hit. Good luck, and hope to see you on the water.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

I pretty much had the same dilema, the wife wanted a cruise around, tube, and drift/relax boat, I wanted something to fish off of, could care less if it had a sun deck, etc... Also had to be able to take out kids out for panfishing on smaller inland lakes and have room for all 4 of us. 
We weren't looking to spend too much as it was our first boat and werent sure how much we would actually use it. I ended up finding our 19' Trophy Center Console and it has worked out well, seats 4-5 comfortably, and with teh 125 outboard it will yank a tube with the best of them.
When its just her and I, I get the back of the boat to fish from and she lays out on the fishing deck on the front, with the kids on there they have enough room to not kill anybody with their casts, I added a 4 stroke kicker and 6 rod holders for trolling, which are easily removable. Then bought a hang over the side ladder for swimming/tubing days. So far it has been a good boat, heavy and deep enough that I didn't have much trouble on 3-4 footers on Erie, and the water that did come over the bow drains right out with the self bailing deck. 
Most of all I like the walk around accrees of the center console.


----------



## dvigs16 (Jul 12, 2010)

Id be fishing st clair river 90% of the time and lsc the other times for musky....just going out to huron for swimming mostly as I live on the st.clair river.....I go up north to a little bay every year and would be hauling her up there for 2 weeks every year so Im looking in the 18-20 range, ideally finding a nice 19 footer. Like hawkeye said nothing under 18' but I really dont want anything bigger then 20 as I will be trailering the boat everywhere I go and dont want to be hauling around a big boat (especially if its fibreglass).....That Stratos that esox posted is almost perfect...not looking to spend 27000 on her but if I could find something like that but in the 15 range id be golden! Thanks again for all the advice guys, really appreciate everyones input and I will surely be posting when I find my baby! The search continues....


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

Sounds like you have gotten a lot of good advice and have narrowed it down. The only thing I would add is to not be in a hurry. A lot of people rush into buying a boat and end up disappointed. When I was looking for a boat it paid off in the end that we took our time and looked at a lot of boats. Sometimes it is hard to get someone who doesn't know a lot about boats to explain exactly what they want, like and don't like. Ended up with a boat that works well for me for fishing and the wife is happy cruising around.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Being patient is the best thing. Believe me, I am currently shopping very very hard as well. Just ask ESOX, I have been in contact with him on several occassions about different models etc. Things are going to really get tough over the next 4-8 weeks when 2011 models start showing up, and the websites begin to reflect the changes. What you are seeing now may not be available later this summer. Research engines, all of them and be open minded. Some do things better than others, you just want to be sure you are getting what will work for you. Each have their particular place in the marine world, with some of them needing to spend their entire lives in the dumpster.:lol::lol:

Good luck in your search.


----------

